# Sexing 5 Chickens - Random Hatch



## Donkeypig (Nov 20, 2021)

Hello,
My daughter put some eggs under her Silkie hen. She hatched five. We are clueless on how to sex chickens. Any help would be greatly appreciated from my 10 year old chicken loving girl.
1.















2.

















3.

















4.









5.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

They all like like pullets to me and those with the topknots look like legbar or legbar mixes. When they start laying, look for blue eggs!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How can anyone get that lucky and hatch out all females? 

Welcome to the forum, Donkeypig.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Donkeypig (Nov 20, 2021)

robin416 said:


> How can anyone get that lucky and hatch out all females?
> 
> Welcome to the forum, Donkeypig.


I’m so surprised by that! Honestly, my daughter chose five eggs from her grandma’s farm and put them under her broody Silkie hen.


----------



## Donkeypig (Nov 20, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> They all like like pullets to me and those with the topknots look like legbar or legbar mixes. When they start laying, look for blue eggs!


Thank you so much! Quite a diverse group. Yes, some of the eggs were blue that these babies hatched from.


----------



## Donkeypig (Nov 20, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Thank you! I’m so glad I found it. Lots of great information here.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Donkeypig said:


> Thank you so much! Quite a diverse group. Yes, some of the eggs were blue that these babies hatched from.


So cool! I saw all pullets too. Congrats- wow! I never ever get that lucky!


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Certainly not "all pullets."

1- cockerel
2- pullet
3- cockerel
4- pullet
5-cockerel


----------



## Donkeypig (Nov 20, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Certainly not "all pullets."
> 
> 1- cockerel
> 2- pullet
> ...


Oh, no! I was so excited!! They’re around 3 months old. When will I be able to tell for sure?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I also have to ask, does you username mean you have a donkey and a pig too?

Notice I'm not getting into this sexing thing? 😋 I'm not great with pure breeds as it is.


----------



## AndGravy (May 29, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Certainly not "all pullets."
> 
> 1- cockerel
> 2- pullet
> ...


Agreed. There are very clear male specific saddles already showing, as well as male specific coloration. 

3 definite cockerels, and 2 definite pullets.


----------



## AndGravy (May 29, 2021)

My internet is being silly. Sorry for the double post!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

AndGravy said:


> My internet is being silly. Sorry for the double post!


Nothing that can't be fixed. It might also be the forum being silly.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Donkeypig said:


> Oh, no! I was so excited!! They’re around 3 months old. When will I be able to tell for sure?


I can tell for sure right now. 
The cockerels will probably begin crowing within a few weeks.
The pullets will take a bit longer to begin laying.

1- Notice the splotchy coloring with particular leakage on the hackles, saddles, and wings; then notice the width of the white bars, he appears double barred- something that is not possible in females as they only have one Z chromosome; next notice the extremely thin feathers on his hackles, and poking out right above the base of the tail, those are male specific; finally, notice the large red comb.

2- Notice the smooth uniform pattern; the lack of any odd feathers- smooth and round all the way around, smooth and round; finally notice the small pale comb.

3- notice the blotchiness? No uniformity anywhere, particularly the red on the wings, that indicates male; next, you can see the thin golden male saddles beginning to emerge; finally, large red comb.

4- Uniform coloring, round feathers, small pale comb.

5- Notice the splotchy coloring with particular leakage on the hackles, saddles, and wings; next notice the extremely thin feathers on his hackles, and poking out right above the base of the tail, those are male specific; finally, notice the large red comb.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> I can tell for sure right now.
> The cockerels will probably begin crowing within a few weeks.
> The pullets will take a bit longer to begin laying.
> 
> ...


I like when people are this specific on what they see. It helps teach what to look for later on.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> I can tell for sure right now.
> The cockerels will probably begin crowing within a few weeks.
> The pullets will take a bit longer to begin laying.
> 
> ...


Go CB! I didn’t notice any of that, too early for my limited experience, unless I could see them move. Ya know? They walk and act different usually. Anyway. Nice!


----------

